# AMC Proposes New Hut in Crawford Notch



## thetrailboss (Jan 19, 2016)

The AMC has asked the State of NH if it can build a new hut in Crawford Notch State Park near Ripley Falls.  Looks like this may be controversial with a lot of folks against it for numerous reasons (environmental impacts, benefits a small group of people, etc).

http://nhpr.org/post/controversy-over-whether-allow-new-amc-hut-crawford-notch-state-park

Thoughts?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2016)

More on it:  http://caledonianrecord.com/main.asp?SectionID=180&SubSectionID=778&ArticleID=142860


----------

